

Great Thoughts  - bootload
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/jan07/4807

======
denglish
A lot of studies have shown that sleep is the best enabler of 'great thoughts'
[http://www.cnn.com/2004/HEALTH/01/21/sleep.creativity.ap/ind...](http://www.cnn.com/2004/HEALTH/01/21/sleep.creativity.ap/index.html).
Perhaps more high thinking job positions should pay workers to guarantee
they'll make time to sleep 8 hours a night!

